# Dầu Tràm Con Yêu có bán ở Ministop không?



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu

Ministop được biết đến là cửa hàng bách hóa được nhiều người tiêu dùng yêu thích, chuyên cung cấp những sản phẩm chất lượng. Với phương châm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng sự thuận tiện, tiện lợi và an toàn, hơn thế nữa tập đoàn siêu lớn của Nhật Bản này còn muốn không chỉ là sản phẩm tiêu dùng hằng ngày mà họ còn mang đến cho người tiêu dùng sản phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe.





​
Chính vì thế một sản phẩm chất lượng và hiệu quả như Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã được Ministop hợp tác trở thành nơi cung cấp sản phẩm tuyệt vời này cho Ministop. Nhận thấy được một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên lại an toàn và đem lại những công dụng trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe như vậy. Dầu Tràm Con Yêu ngày càng khẳng định vị thế của mình đối với người tiêu dùng, mỗi gia đình có con nhỏ và mẹ bầu thì Dầu Tràm Con Yêu như có mặt ở đó để bảo vệ họ một cách toàn diện nhất.

Dầu tràm con yêu với những công dụng tuyệt vời trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe:
+Phòng chóng và hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp như ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi…
+Giúp giữ ấm cơ thể phòng chóng gió máy.
+Xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại, xóa tan vết đốt của chúng.
+Diệt khuẩn, ức chế virus
+Chữa chứng chướng bụng, ăn không tiêu.
+Giảm đau
+Làm đẹp

Hiện nay các mẹ có thể đến Ministop để sở hữu cho mình sản phẩm dầu tràm con yêu tuyệt vời như vậy, ngoài ra dầu tràm con yêu còn được bày bán hầu hết các cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm con yêu thông qua 2 cách:
Online thông qua Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

